# Vorsichtige Karpfen



## mmelch21 (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Bräuchte mal eure Hilfe.

War ab donnerstag bis Heute am wasser.
Mir ist aufgefallen das die Karpfen heuer viel vorsichtiger beissen als letztes Jahr.
Bisschen wird auch die Laichzeit sein aber voriges jahr waren 3-5 Fische  pro Nacht auch kein Problem. Und das mit dem selben Rig wie dieses Jahr  auch.
Stink normales no-knot rig. An Stellen wo der Schlöamm etwas härter ist  16-18 cm und wo ich dem Schlamm nicht ganz vertraue 20-23 cm.
Erste Nacht klingelte es das erste mal um halb 3 da konnt eich einen  24er landen. [26kg weniger 2 kg wegen dem Laich] (Laut pachter 3  grösster Fisch im See) um halb 4 dann auch wieder da war aber auch nur  ein 90cm beifangt wels dran.

Hab gemerkt an den Hängern das der fisch zwar am haken war aber nicht  richtig picken wollte. Es gab einfach nen kurzes Piep und aus. 
Dann nächsten Tag mal cousin angerufen der hat gemeint weniger und  konzentrierter anfüttern. Rig das selbe lassen 24er Boilie, 2er haken,  7-8 mm boilie abstand zum haken und 18cm bzw 22 cm Rig. + Line alligner  und 6 cm nach dem haken ein 5 gramm Knetblei welches dem haken beim  drehen noch mehr hilft.

Wieder der selbe spass: c.a 3 Uhr 16 kg Karpfen.
Dann war es aber auch schon wieder vorbei mit den Fängen in der Nacht.

Letzten tag damit verbracht neue Stellen zu suchen und blieb bei einer  und fütterte eine andere neue noch dazu. c. 1 Meter wassertiefe und  wenig hindernisse am Grund. geschätzte 5-8 Meter weg vom Schilf.

Halb 10 erster biss, Anschlag kurzer Drill und weg. -> Das passierte das letzte mal vor fast 1 1/2 Jahren. 

In dieser nacht landete ich keinen einzigen Karpfen. Rig war normales No  Knot nur ohne line Alligner aber trotzdem mit blei hinterm Haken.



Daten zum See: gösselsdorfer See [wer ihn kennt]
Wassertiefe: 3,5 meter tiefste Stelle.
Grundbeschaffenheit: Schlammig [Ausser ein hotspot der wird auf einem Felsen der im Wasser liegt gefischt, Selten Nächte wo hier kein Fisch hakt]
Köder: 24er Boilie [Fischig/würzig]
Haken: Grösse 2
Wassertemp. : geschätzte 15 Grad, eher weniger.
Sonstiges : Im sommer viele Seerosen, Im frühjahr auch aber nur unter Wasser.


Angefüttert wurde mit Verghorenem Mais,Hirse,weizen +3mm Forelli,20mm Pellets und ne Hand  Boilies.

Futterstelle gross und Klein gefischt.

Weiss nicht mehr weiter. Brauch UNBEDINGT EURE HILFE.



Danke im vorraus.

LG


----------



## Seedy (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorsichtige Karpfen*

Ich weiss nicht wo das Problem sein soll, du hast einen ausnahme Fisch gefangen mit über 25 kg. und einen guten 15 kg. Fisch. Dieses und letztes Wochenende, läuft es wetterbedingt halt nicht so gut mit den Fischen. Der Luftdruck ist viel zu hoch und geregnet hat es auch schon lange nicht mehr.
Egal in welches Forum man schaut, letztes und dieses Wochenende wurde zu 70% geblankt.

Ich denke nicht das es an deinem Futter oder Montage lag, sonnst hättest du nicht 2 gute Fische gefangen.

Schwierige Zeit im Moment, da hilft nichts anderes als warten.


----------



## mmelch21 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorsichtige Karpfen*

Also sind sie nicht vorwsichtig? nur nicht in Fresslaune oder wie? wegen dem Laichen und dem Wetter eben.

Das Problem ist nur das sonst mehrere Fische an Land gingen als nur einer.

Noch ne Farge. Was mach ich bitte am Line Alligner falsch? immer wenn ich es mit dem Probiere bleibt die Rute ruhig? Auf was ist da zu achten?

LG


----------



## Lil Torres (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorsichtige Karpfen*



mmelch21 schrieb:


> da konnt eich einen  24er landen. [26kg weniger 2 kg wegen dem Laich]



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Seedy (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorsichtige Karpfen*



mmelch21 schrieb:


> Also sind sie nicht vorwsichtig? nur nicht in Fresslaune oder wie? wegen dem Laichen und dem Wetter eben.
> 
> Das Problem ist nur das sonst mehrere Fische an Land gingen als nur einer.
> 
> ...



Ohne ein Foto deiner Montage, kann dir da keiner weiter helfen.


----------



## NickAdams (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorsichtige Karpfen*

Warum ziehst du zwei Kilo wegen des Laichs ab? Der gehört doch auch zum Karpfen; er hat ihn produziert und seine Energie reingesteckt. Wir ziehen ja auch keine 500 Gramm für den Darminhalt ab, oder?

So long,

Nick


----------



## Lil Torres (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorsichtige Karpfen*



NickAdams schrieb:


> Warum ziehst du zwei Kilo wegen des Laichs ab? Der gehört doch auch zum Karpfen; er hat ihn produziert und seine Energie reingesteckt. Wir ziehen ja auch keine 500 Gramm für den Darminhalt ab, oder?
> 
> So long,
> 
> Nick



das gleiche habe ich mich auch gefragt... 

woher willst du eigentlich wissen das der fisch zwei kilo laich hatte??

du bist mir 'ne type!! :m


----------



## mmelch21 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorsichtige Karpfen*

Wegen den Kilos, is eigentlich nicht so wichtig für mich, Jeder karpfen muss mal gefangen werden auch 2 kg Karpfen und sind auch nicht viel leichter zu kriegen als grössere.. Man kann sich ja nicht aussuchen welchen man wann fängt. also von dem her.

Wenn ihr so meint, dann hatte er halt 26 kg.. lad in 2 Stunden mal foto vom fisch und montage hoch ok?

LG


----------



## mmelch21 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorsichtige Karpfen*

So hier mal der Karpfen:

1. Bild.






2. Bild







Nun das Rig.












Kann es sein das der haken [Grösse 2] etwas zu gross ist? Paar leute die ich so vom fischen kenne meinen sie fischen auf 20er 8er oder 6er haken und auf 24er Murmel würden si einen 4er nehmen. der 2er sei viel zu gross.
Was meint ihr?

Bitte eure Tipps., 

Danke im vorraus.

LG


----------



## mmelch21 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorsichtige Karpfen*

Zu dem bild vom rig. Hab gerade gesehen das die Schnur so aussieht als wäre sie zuletzt von vorne in s Öhr geschoben.
War nur ein Knoten der bein einholen passiert sein muss. Wurde nicht so gefischt.


----------



## jochen1000 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorsichtige Karpfen*

Moin!

Ich habe jetzt 4x deinen Text gelesen. Warum ist dein erster Gedanke, dass dein Rig nicht richtig arbeitet? Ich denke einfach, dass die Fische aktuell nicht wirklich in Fresslaune sind. Das kommt von Zeit zu Zeit in allen Gewässern vor!

Du hast mit dem Rig doch immer gut gefangen, oder sehe ich das falsch? Wenn das so ist, warum sollte sich das plötzlich geändert haben. 

Wenn der Spot sonst gut läuft, dann haste einfach mal "Pech" gehabt... wobei man bei zwei super Fischen nicht von Pech sprechen kann. 

Konntest du sehen ob viel Futter weggekommen ist? Hast du die Fische denn auf dem Platz gesehen?

Wie gesagt, ich gehe davon aus, dass die Fische einfach nicht so zahlreich auf dem Spot gewesen sind oder evtl einfach nicht viel gefressen haben. Wenn die Bisse ausbleiben, ist das Rig meist das Letzte was falsch ist!

Das Rig ist ansich nicht verkehrt, ich sehe auf jeden Fall nichts garvierend falsches. Ich persönlich würde es so nicht fischen, aber das ist nunmal mehr persönliche Vorliebe, als objektive Funktionalität.

Was das Beissverhalten des Dicken angeht, das kommt gar nicht mal so selten bei großen Fischen vor!

Gruß

Jochen


----------



## Carras (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorsichtige Karpfen*

Nun ja, ähhh, also äähhmmm


bei dem Fang je eines 26 KILO und 15 KILO Fisches, würde ich nicht unbedingt davon reden, daß es nicht so gut läuft....

solche Fische, fange viele Angler ihr ganzes Leben lang nicht.


----------



## marcus7 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorsichtige Karpfen*

Also bei mir haben sich auch gard mal eben die Augenbrauen hochgeklappt als ich den Fisch gesehen habe|bigeyes.

Soll das jetzt eine Art Scherz von dir sein das es "schlecht" läuft???

Für diesen Fisch würde ich freiwillig 10 Nächte blanken|supergri

mfg


----------



## mmelch21 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorsichtige Karpfen*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich habe jetzt 4x deinen Text gelesen. Warum ist dein erster Gedanke, dass dein Rig nicht richtig arbeitet? Ich denke einfach, dass die Fische aktuell nicht wirklich in Fresslaune sind. Das kommt von Zeit zu Zeit in allen Gewässern vor!
> 
> ...




Genau das war ja das Problem. Es war kein Futter mehr am Platz und ich hab nicht sooo wenig angefüttert.

Das Rig ist identisch mit dem vom vorigen Jahr nur mit den Bleien mehr am Vorfach, aber ansonsten genau der gleiche Spass.

Magst du mal dein Rig fotografieren? und sagen wo die Vorteile liegen? wäre echt nett.

Das was mich aber wundert sind die kurzen piepser. das heisst der Fisch muss gaaaanz kurz mit dem haken,blei etc schwimmen. denn es Piepst kurz und dann geht nur mehr der Hänger zurück und aus.
Deshalb denke ich das der Hakeffekt nicht passt, oder ich den Futterplatz eventuell zu gross bzw zu klein halte.
Oder eventuell einfach der Platz nicht passt.
Also ein Platz der ist 99% Fangüplatz. Also an dem Spot ohne Fisch gabs soweit ich weiss seit dem ich ihn fische [1.5 Jahre] noch nie.
Dan wäre aber noch ein 2er. den Spot finde ich aber nicht so richtig. Nach was sollte ich denn am ehesten in dem See achten?

Parr oberflächliche fotos zum See:
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/mmt_scaled//upload/images/large/pic_28991.jpg

http://v18.lscache6.c.bigcache.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/17899029.jpg

http://v11.lscache2.c.bigcache.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/17898842.jpg



Was noch wichtig ist zu wissen. ich kann so gut wie überall auf den Grund sehen.

Jetz noch ne Frage. Also mein Hotspot wie bereits gesagt liegt halben meter neben dem Schilf auf einen Grossen flachen felsen der im Wasser liegt. Wo soll ich jetzt die 2e rute Platziere? nahe dem Schilf oder Freiwasser?

Zurzeit sind seeehr wenige Seerosen am See was man im Somer nicht behaupten kann.


Hoffe mir kann wer weiterhelfen.

Lg


----------



## j4ni (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorsichtige Karpfen*

Moin,

(unabhängig von Relationsproblem...)
wenn der Hänger auf die Ausgangsposition zurück fällt, sich also quasi nicht bewegt hat, sind es meist Schnurschwimmer und keine Fehlbisse. Ein Piepser bedeutet nicht automatisch auch einen (Fehl-)Biss.

Ich würde als erstes die Schnüre absenken, entweder mit Flying Backleads oder "normalen". Darüber hinaus die letzten Meter Leadcore nutzen.

Grundsätzlich bei kompakteren Futterplätzen, wo das Futter nah beieinander liegt und die Fische nicht schwimmen müssen bis zum nächsten Köder: Kurze Vorfächer. Sind die Köder auf dem FP weit verteilt, dann eher ein langes Vorfach. Je kürzer das Vorfach desto kürzer auch das Haar. Das ist aber auch so eine allgemeine Regel, die nicht immer und überall passen muss - ist in meinen Augen aber sehr treffend und passt meistens.

Bei deinem Rig würde ICH - und hier haben 5 Angler 6 Meinungen - als erstes den Wirbel unten weglassen, da so nur mehr Spiel zwischen Blei und Haken ist, ausserdem kann mehr vertüdeln. 
Anstatt 3 Klemmbleien würde ich tendenziell nur eins nutzen.

Was den Rest angeht, so musst du dich an dem Hakensitz orientieren, wie der Haken bei den beiden gefangen Fischen gesessen hat. Wenn der Haken so wie er soll sauber in der Unterlippe gesessen hat, dann am eigentlichen "Haken"-Set-Up, sprich Haarlänge, Austrittswinkel des Haares, Bindungen nichts ändern!

Falls (!) du meinst, dass die Fische den Hakenköder zwar aufgenommen haben, aber wieder ausspuken konnten ohne sich zu haken, gibt es diverse Möglichkeiten, die allerdings auch wieder ein wenig von a) deinen Vorlieben und wichtiger b) den Gegebenheiten vor Ort abhängen:

- Blei-Set Up ändern: Bei einer Durchlaufmontage oder einer Semi-Fixed Montage können die Fische das Bleigewicht nicht nutzen um den Haken zB durch Kopfschütteln wieder los zu werden. Eine andere Philosphie wäre es ein kurzes Rig oder (Jochen sagt es bestimmt gerade) ein Bungee-Rig in Verbindung mit einem sehr schweren Blei einzusetzen. Dies soll, so die Theorie, es den Fischen schwerer machen den Haken auszublasen, da weniger "Spielraum" da ist als bei einem längeren Vorfach. Die dritte Variante wäre ein Inline-Blei zu fischen, da hier der Kontakt zwischen Haken und Blei ebenfalls sehr direkt ist. Ich knipse für gewöhnlich den Wirbel am Blei ab, das hat einen ähnlichen Effekt und ich kann Safety Clips fischen.

- Hakenset-Ups ändern: Du könntest entweder eine aggressiv (schneller) greifendere Hakenform benutzen (die dann aber andere Nachteile hat) wie zB Longshanks oder aber einen Line-Aligner nutzen. Vorfach und Haarlänge verkürzen wäre auch eine Idee

Im Prinzip gibt es hunderte von Feinheiten, die du verändern kannst und jede Minimale Veränderung hat ihrerseits wieder Auswirkungen auf die übrigen Komponenten und die vorherigen Änderungen. Und genau darum geht es ja beim (Karpfen)angeln. Alles vorher wissen wäre doch langweilig...


Also, mach dir keine Sorgen wenn du mal nur nen Fuffy und nen Dreissiger fängst, ist nicht so schlimm :g


----------



## jochen1000 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorsichtige Karpfen*



mmelch21 schrieb:


> Genau das war ja das Problem. Es war kein Futter mehr am Platz und ich hab nicht sooo wenig angefüttert.



Ja, dann liegt das Futter doch goldrichtig! Liegt dein Rig denn im Futter? Sicher?



mmelch21 schrieb:


> Das Rig ist identisch mit dem vom vorigen Jahr nur mit den Bleien mehr am Vorfach, aber ansonsten genau der gleiche Spass.



Unwahrscheinlich, dass es an den Bleien liegt!



mmelch21 schrieb:


> Magst du mal dein Rig fotografieren? und sagen wo die Vorteile liegen? wäre echt nett.



Kann ich machen. Das wird aber dauern, da ich aktuell in Paderborn bin, meine Angelsachen aber in meiner alten Heimat! Ich fische mehrere verschiedene Rigs, weil ich Spass am basteln habe  Kann ich bei Bedarf aber gerne beschreiben!



mmelch21 schrieb:


> Das was mich aber wundert sind die kurzen piepser. das heisst der Fisch muss gaaaanz kurz mit dem haken,blei etc schwimmen. denn es Piepst kurz und dann geht nur mehr der Hänger zurück und aus.



Hakt sich der Fisch denn? Also ist es nur ein Problem der Bissanzeige, oder hängen die Fische sich nicht auf? Da habe ich auch schon eine Vermutung 
Ist es nur bei der beschriebenen Session passiert? Oder passiert es ständig?



mmelch21 schrieb:


> Deshalb denke ich das der Hakeffekt nicht passt, oder ich den Futterplatz eventuell zu gross bzw zu klein halte.



Das ist durchaus möglich, falls du auf einem kompakten Spot fischt, dann versuche ruhig ein sehr kurzes Rig aus. Warum? Weil die Fische sich beim Fressen wenig bewegen müssen. Ein langes Rig gibt den Fischen also viel Spiel und Zeit den Köder/Haken auszuspucken! Aber wie gesagt, das ist nur eine Möglichkeit, kein Fakt!



mmelch21 schrieb:


> Oder eventuell einfach der Platz nicht passt.
> Also ein Platz der ist 99% Fangüplatz. Also an dem Spot ohne Fisch gabs soweit ich weiss seit dem ich ihn fische [1.5 Jahre] noch nie.



Ich denke, es spricht vieles für deinen Spot! Das Futter wird genommen, du hast zwei Fische (die übrigens super geil sind!) gefangen und viele Aktionen! Warum wechseln?



mmelch21 schrieb:


> Dan wäre aber noch ein 2er. den Spot finde ich aber nicht so richtig. Nach was sollte ich denn am ehesten in dem See achten?
> 
> Parr oberflächliche fotos zum See:
> http://www.kleinezeitung.at/mmt_scaled//upload/images/large/pic_28991.jpg
> ...



Ich kenne den See nicht, da helfen auch keine Bilder! Die Fische haben überall kleine (oder große) Unterschiede im Fressverhalten. Der beste Tipp, den ich dir dazu geben kann ist: Angeln, Angeln, Angeln! 





mmelch21 schrieb:


> Was noch wichtig ist zu wissen. ich kann so gut wie überall auf den Grund sehen.



Heißt auch, die Fische sehen auch sehr viel! Sinnvolle Rigtarnung ist bestimmt nicht fehl am Platz, aber sinnvoll und nicht so einen Blödsinn a la Krautblei und Krautleadcore... Bedenke, die Fische erkennen einen Fremdkörper als Fremdkörper, anhand von anderen Kriterien als wir Menschen. Ein Krautblei sieht zwar für einen Menschen wie Kraut aus, aber es fühlt sich anders an, riecht anders und und und.... ein Fremdkörper eben!



mmelch21 schrieb:


> Jetz noch ne Frage. Also mein Hotspot wie bereits gesagt liegt halben meter neben dem Schilf auf einen Grossen flachen felsen der im Wasser liegt. Wo soll ich jetzt die 2e rute Platziere? nahe dem Schilf oder Freiwasser?



Ganz schwer zu sagen, wie gesagt, ich kenne den See nicht und deshalb auch nicht das Verhalten der Fische! Ich würde deshalb beides versuchen. mal am Schilf, mal im Freiwasser... vllt sogar ganz wo anders?! Versuch macht kluch, wie man so sagt! 

Gruß

Jochen!


----------



## jochen1000 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorsichtige Karpfen*

Zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke! Moinsen Jani


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorsichtige Karpfen*

denke mal an dem gewässer ist ein starker befischungs druck,daher werden die fische  von jahr zu jahr mistrauischer.


(sehr stark beangelte carphunter gewässer)
es gibt seen da bleibt der hockbait liegen, nur die 10-15 boilies wo gefüttert wurden fehlten.


schnürre absenken und nur mal mit pva bags fischen.


----------



## mmelch21 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorsichtige Karpfen*

Also bungee Rig.
Da wird es ja auch wieder mehrere versionen geben wie man dieses Fischen kann. Wie auch beim No-knot. sie schauen auf den ersten Blick alle gleich aus nur sind meist auch mit kleinen Unterschieden versehen.
Auf was wäre bei dem Rig zu achten?

Was noch sein KANN [muss aber nicht.]
Am see wird NUR mit weichem Vorfach gefischt.
Die 5 Carphunter am See fischen schon seit 25 JAhren an dem See und das nur auf Karpfen.
Kann es vlt sein das Karpfen in der Anfangsphase noch Tagsüber auf geflochtene Vorfachschnur gegriffen haben aber mit der Zeit gemerkt haben das dies gefährlich ist?
Oder das der fisch sich nach seinen Jahren schon daran gewöhnt hat wie sich ein Rig beim einsaugen anfühlt und so dann auch schn eller ausspuckt?
Ich weiss klingtt verrückt aber warum soll das nicht so sein?
Deshalb hachte ich mal an ein Stiff.
18cm Stiff rig. 2er Haken und in das Vorfachmaterial ein gaaanz weiches Haar eingebunden.
D.h er kann schwerer einsaugen aber auch schwerer ausspucken?

Kann man so ein Rig beim Schlamm nutzen oder vergessen?
Noch ein Faktor mehr da zugreifen wäre das der Fisch die Schnur bei Tag nicht sieht d.h eventuell mal vereinzelt Bisse am Tag auch folgen könnten?
Also was ich weis landet das Ganze jahr 1 fisch bei Tag und der hat unter 5 kg.

was könnte noch sein?

LG


----------



## mmelch21 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorsichtige Karpfen*

hzab da jetz mal eine Interessante Line alligner methode gefunden.
Is diese gut? in eure Augen?

Ich meine halt nur den eigentlichen Line alligner [Schnurausrichter] der am schenkel befesigt wird?

LG


----------



## colognecarp (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorsichtige Karpfen*

Ich steig hier auch nicht durch, bei dir läufts doch |kopfkrat Aber die kickse hatte ich auch schon #h


----------



## mmelch21 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorsichtige Karpfen*

kickse?


----------



## colognecarp (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorsichtige Karpfen*



mmelch21 schrieb:


> kickse?



Das kann halt mal passieren wenn man zu viel nachdenkt http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6cE-DQqTXU


----------



## mmelch21 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorsichtige Karpfen*

Lol.xD


----------



## mmelch21 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorsichtige Karpfen*

Passen diese Line alligner? 


wenn nicht bitte sagen was zum ändern ist. In meine Augen müsste es funzen.


----------



## jochen1000 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorsichtige Karpfen*

Ja passen wohl... mmelch, schau dir bitte nochmal meinen und j4nis Beitrag an! Ich glaube nicht, dass du viel ändern solltest!

Ich habe viele Fragen gestellt, antworte mal drauf!


----------



## mmelch21 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vorsichtige Karpfen*

HAb doch auf alle fragen geantowrtet oder?

Lg


----------

